# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Entratel e scadenza ambiente di sicurezza

## nuvola

Ciao a tutti, ho notato poco fa che l'ambiente di sicurezza di entratel scade il 4/12/2009, quindi tra circa due settimane. Ho visto che c'è l'opzione per poter ripristinare l'ambiente di sicurezza.. volevo sapere: 
1 Lo posso fare subito o devo attendere che scada? 
2 Passa molto tempo da quando lo faccio a quando arriva il nuovo ambiente, lo spediscono? 
3 Nel frattempo entratelo posso utilizzarlo ugualmente?

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Ciao a tutti, ho notato poco fa che l'ambiente di sicurezza di entratel scade il 4/12/2009, quindi tra circa due settimane. Ho visto che c'è l'opzione per poter ripristinare l'ambiente di sicurezza.. volevo sapere: 
> 1 Lo posso fare subito o devo attendere che scada? 
> 2 Passa molto tempo da quando lo faccio a quando arriva il nuovo ambiente, lo spediscono? 
> 3 Nel frattempo entratelo posso utilizzarlo ugualmente?

  devi aspettare che scada
il nuovo ambiente si fa online in pochi secondi
frattanto puoi utilizzare entratel

----------


## Contabile

Puoi rinnovare l'ambiente anche il giorno prima della scadenza. Io ho sempre preferito rinnovare due tre giorni prima. La procedura di rinnovo &#232; semplice e bastano pochi click per effettuarla.

----------


## nuvola

Ok grazie mille..allora aspetta quando sta per scadere!

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, ancora non avevo proceduto al rinnovo ma oggi devo farlo..... 
Prima di generare il nuovo ambiente di sicurezza da entratel, devo richiedere la revoca tramite il sito? 
Mi date qualche dritta per favore, non vorrei fare casino  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ecco la sequenza delle operazioni per il rinnovo dell'ambiente di sicurezza di Entratel: 
1) Entrate nell'area dei servizi telematici del sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e cliccare su "Profilo Utente", fatto ciò cliccate su "Ripristina ambiente" ed inserire i dati che vi vengono richiesti negli appositi campi; 
2) Eliminare dalla cartella di "Entratel" del vostro Pc, i file "req.ccc" e "certif.in", rispettivamente per la richiesta del nuovo certificato di attivazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza e il certificato a suo tempo fornitovi dal servizio telematico; 
3) Formattare i dischetti sui quali era presente l'ambiente di sicurezza; 
4) Entrare nel programma di Entratel e generare l'ambiente di sicurezza avendo cura di inserire, rispettivamente, un nuovo PIN di revoca ambiente e password di protezione da utilizzare in sede di autentica dei file telematici; 
5) Se doveste avere problemi nell'invio telematico del file "req.ccc" di nuova creazione potete inviarlo come un normale file telematico (es. Dichiarazione redditi, Mod. F24, ecc.) con l'accesso nell'area Servizi telematici e cliccando su "Strumenti" e "Invio"; 
6) Ottenuto il file "certif.in" installatelo nella cartella "Ricezione" della macro cartella "Entratel"; 
7) Entrate nel software, e selezionate "Sicurezza", cliccate infine su "Importa certificato"; 
8) Vi verrà chiesta la nuova password di protezione dell'ambiente, digitatela e otterrete l'importazione corretta dei certificati utente.

----------


## Contabile

Gli utenti pi&#249; espeti possono bypassare il punto 3 sopra segnalato utilizzando altri sistemi per memorizzare le chiavi (ad. esempio &#232; possibile registrale dirattamente sul PC senza bisogno di altri supporti esterni). 
Per fare ci&#242; occorre cambiare la directory della Chiave Privata.

----------


## nuvola

Non &#232; il mio caso, non sono molto esperta come vedi  :Big Grin:  
Ma il pin di revoca &#232; la password che si inserisce ogni volta che si invia qualcosa o anche per stampare le ricevute? Quello che fa partire l'elaborazione? O quello &#232; la passwoerd di protezione? 
Il pin, dove lo prendo?

----------


## Contabile

Il pin di revoca *NON* &#232; la password che si inserisce ogni volta che si invia qualcosa o anche per stampare le ricevute. 
Dovresti averlo segnato da qualche parte. Lo avrai determinato alla prima attivazione di Entratel. 
PIN DI REVOCA 
Codice formato da 15 a 20 caratteri, scelto dall'utente durante la generazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza che viene utilizzato per revocare le chiavi pubbliche assegnate all'utente e poter generare un nuovo ambiente di sicurezza, quando, ad esempio, ha smarrito la password che protegge il dispositivo di firma.

----------


## nuvola

mmm....  :Embarrassment:  ... io intendevo dire se il pin di revoca e quello che si inserisce poco prima che parta l'elaborazione dal floppy.
Ma la password di protezione, la trovo nella busta rilasciata dall'ade? Scusami ma nn capisco  :Frown:  
Io ora ho fatto ripristina ambiente dal sito, e mi dice l'utente non ha ambiente di sicurezza attivo...e giusto? posso procedere da entratel?

----------


## nuvola

Ho risolto con la generazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza...  
Ora ho pero un problema, provo la stampa di una ricevuta e mi dice..errore 12.. sarebbe?

----------


## Contabile

Devi riscaricare la ricevuta in quanto scaricata con una versione precedente di ENTRATEL e moduli di controllo rispetto a quelli in uso sul tuo computer. Una "scemenzata" ma purtroppo &#232; cos&#236;.

----------


## TheGuardian

> Ecco la sequenza delle operazioni per il rinnovo dell'ambiente di sicurezza di Entratel: 
> 1) Entrate nell'area dei servizi telematici del sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e cliccare su "Profilo Utente", fatto ciò cliccate su "Ripristina ambiente" ed inserire i dati che vi vengono richiesti negli appositi campi; 
> 2) Eliminare dalla cartella di "Entratel" del vostro Pc, i file "req.ccc" e "certif.in", rispettivamente per la richiesta del nuovo certificato di attivazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza e il certificato a suo tempo fornitovi dal servizio telematico; 
> 3) Formattare i dischetti sui quali era presente l'ambiente di sicurezza; 
> 4) Entrare nel programma di Entratel e generare l'ambiente di sicurezza avendo cura di inserire, rispettivamente, un nuovo PIN di revoca ambiente e password di protezione da utilizzare in sede di autentica dei file telematici; 
> 5) Se doveste avere problemi nell'invio telematico del file "req.ccc" di nuova creazione potete inviarlo come un normale file telematico (es. Dichiarazione redditi, Mod. F24, ecc.) con l'accesso nell'area Servizi telematici e cliccando su "Strumenti" e "Invio"; 
> 6) Ottenuto il file "certif.in" installatelo nella cartella "Ricezione" della macro cartella "Entratel"; 
> 7) Entrate nel software, e selezionate "Sicurezza", cliccate infine su "Importa certificato"; 
> 8) Vi verrà chiesta la nuova password di protezione dell'ambiente, digitatela e otterrete l'importazione corretta dei certificati utente.

  Anche io ho un problema, ho notato che mi è scaduto l'ambiente di sicurezza ma andando nella pagina dove devo ripristinarlo ho notato che nei miei documenti stampati all'inizio per l'iscrizione non trovo il PIN di revoca, cioè la sez. II non c'è, dove altro la posso trovare? Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Dalle istruzioni: 
ATTENZIONE: I certificati sono rinnovabili automaticamente selezionando "Ripristina ambiente" nella sezione Servizi del sito web di Entratel. Pertanto, si devono recare presso il competente ufficio locale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate SOLO quegli utenti che non sono pi&#249; in possesso della busta ottenuta al momento dell'abilitazione *o non ricordano/hanno smarrito il pin di revoca da loro a suo tempo scelto*. 
In particolare: 
    * *chi non ricorda il Pin di revoca*, ma e' in possesso della busta, deve richiedere al funzionario dell'Agenzia delle Entrate di effettuare il "Ripristino codici di autenticazione" senza assegnazione di nuova busta;
    * chi invece non e' piu' in possesso della busta deve richiedere la "Disabilitazione con attribuzione nuova busta".

----------


## TheGuardian

Come non detto, ci sono riuscito solo in parte, ero convinto che dovessi rinnovare l'ambientre mentre è la prima volta, ma mi sono fermato ad un punto che non riesco ad andare avanti, nella sezione INVIA RICHIESTA quali dati devo inserire?

----------


## fausto

> Ecco la sequenza delle operazioni per il rinnovo dell'ambiente di sicurezza di Entratel: 
> 1) Entrate nell'area dei servizi telematici del sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e cliccare su "Profilo Utente", fatto ciò cliccate su "Ripristina ambiente" ed inserire i dati che vi vengono richiesti negli appositi campi; 
> 2) Eliminare dalla cartella di "Entratel" del vostro Pc, i file "req.ccc" e "certif.in", rispettivamente per la richiesta del nuovo certificato di attivazione dell'ambiente di sicurezza e il certificato a suo tempo fornitovi dal servizio telematico; 
> 3) Formattare i dischetti sui quali era presente l'ambiente di sicurezza; 
> 4) Entrare nel programma di Entratel e generare l'ambiente di sicurezza avendo cura di inserire, rispettivamente, un nuovo PIN di revoca ambiente e password di protezione da utilizzare in sede di autentica dei file telematici; 
> 5) Se doveste avere problemi nell'invio telematico del file "req.ccc" di nuova creazione potete inviarlo come un normale file telematico (es. Dichiarazione redditi, Mod. F24, ecc.) con l'accesso nell'area Servizi telematici e cliccando su "Strumenti" e "Invio"; 
> 6) Ottenuto il file "certif.in" installatelo nella cartella "Ricezione" della macro cartella "Entratel"; 
> 7) Entrate nel software, e selezionate "Sicurezza", cliccate infine su "Importa certificato"; 
> 8) Vi verrà chiesta la nuova password di protezione dell'ambiente, digitatela e otterrete l'importazione corretta dei certificati utente.

  ciao Danilo,
sto seguendo punto per punto la tua scaletta ma in merito al punto 2) non trovo  il file "req.ccc" emntre ho trovato nella cartella ricezione quello "certif.in".
dove trovo questo file?

----------


## Niccolò

A volte verrebbe voglia di cambiar lavoro....  
Devo ripristinare l'ambiente, ho già fatto i passaggi sulla pagina web e risulto utente che "non ha un ambiente di sicurezza attivo". 
Sono entrato in entratel per impostare il nuovo ambiente, ma al primo passaggio in cui dovrei generare l'ambiente, dopo aver inserito pin, codici... al passo 4 di 4 della generazione si blocca al 64% dicendo che il supporto (penna usb) non è inserito o non contiene l'ambiente di sicurezza. 
Dato per buono che è inserito, cosa significa che non contiene l'ambiente di sicurezza?  :Confused:  
Per chiudere al meglio il call center Entratel è deceduto e quello Ade è sempre occupato.

----------


## Contabile

Ehehehhehehe.  Fatta la legge trovato l'inganno!!!!
Hai impostata una vecchia metodologia di connessione. Per quesot si blocca.
Puoi bypassare il tutto inviando il file attraverso ENTRATEL. Fai PRIMA. Il file da spedire lo trovi se non ricordo male dentro la cartella invio. Comunque è il file che contiene l'ambiente che deve essere poi riscaricato.

----------


## Niccolò

> Ehehehhehehe.  Fatta la legge trovato l'inganno!!!!
> Hai impostata una vecchia metodologia di connessione. Per quesot si blocca.
> Puoi bypassare il tutto inviando il file attraverso ENTRATEL. Fai PRIMA. Il file da spedire lo trovi se non ricordo male dentro la cartella invio. Comunque è il file che contiene l'ambiente che deve essere poi riscaricato.

   :Confused:  Non ho capito niente!  :Confused:  
Domattina provo a contattare il call center, se non ce la faccio ti cerco su msn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

> A volte verrebbe voglia di cambiar lavoro.....

  ... e altre volte qualcuno ti fa tornar la voglia di restare  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Sfrutto il pubblico servizio per fini personali (come sempre!) e ringrazio Contabile per l'assistenza tecnica fornitami  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Grazie a te per aver riposto fiducia in me.

----------


## francescopis

Ciao a tutti come si genera la chiave primaria su supporto usb ovvero su una chiavetta usb in quanto il mio computer non ha il supporto floppy?
Saluti

----------

